# Router inalámbrico, adaptar antena para varios kilometros



## adalberto9

Mi router inalambrico es el netgear wgu624

http://www.netgear.com/products/details/wgu624.php

bajo techo posee un alcance de 400 pies, y según me han dicho si saco el aparato al aire libre puede llegar hasta algo mas, tengo varios diagramas de antenas de muy buen alcance de varios kilómetros. 

http://www.paramowifix.net/antenas/enlacesantenas.html#antenas_uda-yagi

pero todas poseen conexion coaxial y este router no tiene conexion coaxial, solo una antena pequeña y varias entradas por cable de red, yo deseo poder adaptarle una antena para no tener que sacarlo al aire libre(me costo bastante dinero). 

posibles soluciones

he pensado en desmontarle la antena que trae y adaptarle el coaxial y que use la antena externa.

adaptarle la antena coaxial por la entrada de cable de red.

ya tengo 2 opciones a ejecutar pero eso solo seria pruebas, deseo algo que ya hallan probado.

ayúdenme a ver que si tienen alguna guia para adaptarle esta antena o algun diagrama para este problema.


----------



## MaMu

Lo que te recomiendo hacer es un Estanco, ya que si adaptas la salida de antena del router para utilizar una antena externa, la distancia entre el router y la antena debe ser corta.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123

Yo utilizo la de los dos rombos y va de coña. Buena ganancia y directividad.
 mira este enlace, es facil y barato y sin abrir nada.

http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template/

Mejor en el exterior, puedes comprar una caja de conexiones estanca de electricidad y lo sellas con silicona.

Recuerda que se pueden construir un cable de red para pasar la alimentacion.


----------



## Zero13

jejeje  una Doble Biquad, tiene 14 dBi's y es de las Antenas mas sencillas de hacer y con mejores resultados, aunque hay alguna otra mas sencilla e incluso mas potentes.


----------



## HASBLEYDER

Hola compañeros, este es mi caso si me pueden ayudar, tengo un cafe internet y quiero colocar otro a maximo 200 metros, tengo un router inalambrico y la idea es tener los dos  sitios controlados desde el  mismo punto.  Se que debo utilizar una antena dirigida ¿Cual?

Gracias


----------

